# Kings sign Mikki Moore



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.contracostatimes.com/bayandstate/ci_6370814



> SACRAMENTO, Calif.—Mikki Moore signed with the Sacramento Kings on Friday night, leaving the New Jersey Nets to join his eighth NBA team.
> 
> The 7-foot Moore had a breakthrough campaign with the Nets last season, averaging career highs of 9.8 points and 5.1 rebounds while making nearly 61 percent of his shots. He started 55 games for New Jersey while filling in for injured Nenad Krstic.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2936292



> Sources have told ESPN.com that Moore's deal is for three years at $18 million, but the third year is only partially guaranteed.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Holy **** did they overpay.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: Ohhhh boooyyyy


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Good for Mikki in being aggressive in free agency. Bad for the Kings to buy another product of JK


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

6 mil a year for a career scrub when they already have Miller, Abdur-Rahim, Thomas and now Hawes at PF/C. Terrible signing.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, well, well... Now a Brad Miller trade (for another C and a PF, especially) make even more sense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

one teams junk is..... another teams junk apparently.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. A trade better be coming...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> one teams junk is..... another teams junk apparently.


To be fair, he did step up with Krstic etc out.
Yes, playing with Kidd made him, but if he keeps it up, he could be an adequate (not good, but not as horrible as, say, Mark Blount) replacement for Miller.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This is awful. ****ing Petrie can't do a damn thing right since he traded Webber. :curse:
This better be pointing to a Brad Miller (or Spencer Hawes) trade. And a good one for once.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

Moore IS really good you should be very happy with him and he is worth the money after what he did last year


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

nets1fan102290 said:


> Moore IS really good you should be very happy with him and he is worth the money after what he did last year


Actually Kidd is really good. Moore is a scrub who was spoonfed easy baskets all season.


----------



## Windsor Black (Sep 4, 2007)

More than likely he will just be one in a long line of "contract year" busts (Eric Dampier, Ike Austin, John Amaechi). I do not know why owners repeatedly fall for this garbage.


----------

